# NT's, what is the coolest/oddest/strangest thing you've learned recently?



## nezumify (Feb 7, 2013)

It's 8am and I'm the only one awake. I'm terribly bored and want something fun to read about. Help?


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

Some science behind synthetic bacon.

Beyond Bacon: Synthetic Meat | The Other Side of Science


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, I don't think I can top synthetic bacon without thinking about it for a while...


----------



## nezumify (Feb 7, 2013)

Optimist Mind said:


> Some science behind synthetic bacon.
> 
> Beyond Bacon: Synthetic Meat | The Other Side of Science


 That is really cool. Too bad they haven't figured out a more cost effective way to keep large amount of muscle cells alive long enough to grow it. 
Soon we'll have varied levels of tenderness to simulate all the different types of meat. Stringy roast beef, Kobe steak that you can cut with a fork. The possibilities are endless.

-On a tangent. Kobe cows have an amazing life before they die. So, it's not as bad. 



jdstankosky said:


> Yeah, I don't think I can top synthetic bacon without thinking about it for a while...


Luckily thinking is what you are designed for.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

Why the mantis shrimp is my new favorite animal - The Oatmeal


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't know if these falls in the category of coolest/oddest/strangest, but some interesting and random things -

*Secret societies*- http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt.../6-not-so-secret-secret-societies&h=SAQG3V4wL

*Digital Drugs*- What is digital drugs? - Definition from WhatIs.com

Philip Dick, *The person who came up with parallel universe concept even before science claimed it*- Philip K. Dick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Infrasound linked to ghost sighting*- Infrasound linked to spooky effects - Technology & science - Science | NBC News

*Awesome collections of documentaries of all sorts*- topdocumentaryfilms.com/

*Collection of trivias and interesting facts*- http://www.tealdragon.net/humor/facts/facts.htm

*Free ebooks* (legal and not pirated)- gutenberg.org

*ASDF movies* (random and hilarious animations)- 




*O Fortuna misheard lyrics* (laugh your ass off)- 




Will add some more if I can remember. Hopefully this should keep you busy unless you are aware of them already


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

I like memorizing things. Always have. This has been my playground the past few days:

http://www.west-point.org/academy/malo-wa/inspirations/buglenotes.html


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

This is pretty epic if you've got about 45-50 minutes.


----------



## Doctor Sleep (Apr 16, 2013)

Children are still able to believe in Santa even though his existence was disproved in the late 1800's

Turns out the magic that is the universe can all be brought up and down through faith.....shit


----------



## aizen (May 10, 2013)

While in the womb of the mother shark, the pups incubate and hatch (although in some cases they hatch outside of the mother) upon hatching in the mothers womb, some of the sharks begin to eat each other.

Baby Sharks Eat Each Other In The Womb


----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)

Human beings have 46 chromosomes, 2 less than the common potato.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

How beautiful the Jaguar XJ40 was. Oh my god. From its inception to its painstaking finish, it has been such a wonderful documentary. 

Search it up on YouTube


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Earth, moon, and Mars size and distance to scale, by pixel in browser. 

Who wants to go on the manned mission in a tin can that distance?

How Far is it to Mars?


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Turns out, our planet Earth isn't in the "habitable zone" - The Goldilocks Zone. 

New Definition Boots Earth Out Of 'Goldilocks Zone' | Geekosystem


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

The history behind the Empire State Building. I have a slight obsession with structures and maps/grid systems..


----------



## TinyTacos (Feb 20, 2013)

Wild turkeys have the ability to fly ay excess speeds of 50 mph! Holy Crap!


----------



## Kahurple (May 27, 2013)

A group of ferrets is called a business. 

Also, the male angler fish gets absorbed into the female angler fish during mating season. When all's said and done, she has her own sperm bank. 

Clownfish are all born male.


----------



## Puffle (Jun 11, 2013)

Black holes aren't endless at all


----------



## that (May 22, 2012)

Puffle said:


> Black holes aren't endless at all


What? I think you may have mistaken black holes for wormholes.


----------



## Puffle (Jun 11, 2013)

that said:


> What? I think you may have mistaken black holes for wormholes.


"Googling" .....rats! I did get that bit mixed up but um.....uh well I did learn that I can be wrong at times so that's interesting I suppose


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

An apple sitting out in room temperature rots 10xs faster than an apple kept in an refridgerator. No surprise, yet interesting.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

There is an object in a lab right now that exists in two places at once.

Thoughts affect structure of water.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

You can levitate objects with sound waves.


----------

